# PHP Session Maintenance when cookies are disabled



## kumar.manoj (May 4, 2011)

Hello friends!

I am new to PHP programming and developing a small website project. In this project I have login for users and I am maintaining session for user's login.

But I have problem with login when cokkies are disabled.

Please suggest me any solution to maintain session when cokkies are disabled at users end or any suggestion so that I can inform user that his/her browser's cokkies are disabled.


----------



## amitava82 (May 4, 2011)

Write a test cookie and see if you can read it. If not, inform user that cookie is disabled.
You can use session ID with URL parameter. PHP: Passing the Session ID - Manual


----------



## ThinkFree (May 6, 2011)

Create server side session using a table at the server.


----------



## khmadhu (May 6, 2011)

ThinkFree said:


> Create server side session using a table at the server.




this is a good one...


----------



## kumar.manoj (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for reply
Please elaborate, 
how can I create server side session using a table at the server


----------



## khmadhu (May 10, 2011)

kumar.manoj said:


> Thanks for reply
> Please elaborate,
> how can I create server side session using a table at the server



you need to create a table to store the session and its timeout and cross check with the clients session ID.  a detailed info can be found here...

Session Management Using PHP, Part 2: Server-side Sessions – LINUX For You Magazine


----------

